# What's the best Mac Tax Software?



## Rock Lobster (May 15, 2002)

Tax time again!!!
What's the best Canadian Tax Software for the Mac? Or are you all using web-based tax services? Any suggestions or testimonials?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Check Monitor.ca - I saw an article in the printed version that had an article on tax software and included Mac software. There was a Java one too.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I'm trying QuickTaxWeb this year. A single return is under $20.00. Why buy any software?

QuickTaxWeb 

B


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

You can go even lower with www.ufile.ca


----------

